# Kombination mit PHP?



## MichiM (16. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ist es denk- und vernünftig machbar, (auch) PHP in J2EE-Umgebungen einzusetzen, wenn es eher um Routinen der Darstellungsschicht geht (oder dann eben mal nicht ganz so strikt schichtengetrennt, wie in PHP ja eigentlich auch nicht üblich...) oder führt das an bestimmten Stellen zu Schwierigkeiten?

(Manches lässt sich mit PHP und seinem ganzen Funktionsrepertoire halt zunächst leichter umsetzen und solang kein festes Einbetten in die Namensdienst-Umgebung notwendig ist, hab ich das eben mal in Erwägung gezogen.  :wink: )

Gruß Michi


----------



## empi (16. Okt 2007)

Zu diesem Thema gibt es im java-magazin einen interessanten Artikel:
http://javamagazin.de/itr/online_ar...t,print_,nocontainer,1_,id,941,nodeid,11.html

Ich persönlich halte nix von einem Mix! Das führt zu einem Krieg an zwei Fronten!

Gruß
empi


----------



## MichiM (17. Okt 2007)

(Zur breiten Regel sollt es natürlich nicht werden, höchstens an ein paar vereinzelten Stellen mal...  :wink: Aber es wird sich rausstellen, ob das überhaupt Thema wird.)


----------

